# [SOLVED]HDA intel: probe failed

## mose

Hello,

I'm having troubles with my audio card, an intel HD.

This is the output of lspci

```
CoreDuo mose # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

I have alsa built-in into the kernel, and the module is built in too

```
CoreDuo linux # cat .config | grep SND_HDA

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

```

However I receive this error when starting alsasound

```

CoreDuo linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Unable to find any ALSA drivers. Have you compiled alsa-drivers correctly?

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                               [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                            [ ok ]

```

In dmesg I have this info:

```
CoreDuo linux # dmesg | grep HDA

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

```

If it helps, I'm running kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5.

Anyone has an idea? Any help would be appreciated, thank you.Last edited by mose on Fri Aug 24, 2007 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etal

A simple question: Does sound work?

If no, have you increased the volume with alsamixer?

The thing is, if you built the modules into your kernel, you don't need the alsasound init script - the drivers are already there!

Hope this helps!

----------

## mose

Hello AM088, thank you for your reply.

The sound doesn't work! The gnome icon of the gnome-volume-manager has a red cross on the left, and if I try to run alsamixer I receive

```
CoreDuo mose # alsamixer 

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

----------

## Etal

Hmmm...  Did you emerge alsa-driver? If so, unmerge it.

According to the ALSA Guide: *Quote:*   

> Warning:  The methods shown below are mutually exclusive. You cannot have ALSA compiled in your kernel and use media-sound/alsa-driver. It will fail.

 

Also, do you have all of your ALSA built-in?

----------

## mose

This is my relevant part of kernel config

```
#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

```

ALsa-drivers are not installed

```
CoreDuo linux # emerge alsa-driver -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2-r1 
```

----------

## Etal

Not sure what to do, then... You could try configuring with my settings, but I don't see anything wring with yours.

Here's my ALSA section:

```
#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set
```

Also, in lspci, my card shows up slightly differently:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

I had a different card, which didn't work when ALSA was built-in, and started working only after I set the kernel config to build ALSA as modules, and use the alsasound script. You could try that too.

----------

## mose

I compiled alsa and the hd-intel as a module, but I'm stuck with the same error!

```

CoreDuo mose # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            41568  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15104  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            28096  0 

snd_seq_device          7368  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      7488  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44976  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel         255320  0 

snd_pcm                67908  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18820  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43300  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9288  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

coretemp                7232  0 

w83627ehf              17808  0 

i2c_isa                 5824  1 w83627ehf

eeprom                  7440  0 

i2c_i801               10832  0 

i2c_core               22272  4 w83627ehf,i2c_isa,eeprom,i2c_i801

```

```

CoreDuo mose # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                   [ !! ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

```

```

CoreDuo mose # dmesg | grep HD

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

HDA Intel: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -16

```

```

CoreDuo mose # alsamixer 

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

----------

## tarpman

Have you run alsaconf?

----------

## mose

Of course

```

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

```

is it possible that something is broken with kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5?

----------

## splurben

Some motherboards allow one to turn off, or reconfigure audio options in the BIOS.

Just a thought.

Also, what is the status of your ACPI? Is it enabled in the kernel?

I've currently solved a hardware detection issue (albeit with SATA) by removing ACPI support from my kernel.

These suggestions are stabs in the dark.

=====================

So many kernels, so little time.

----------

## mose

Hello splurben.

The BIOS configuration seems ok (the HD audio is Enabled): I think that this problem is not hardware related, because in Windows the card is ok.

ACPI is built-in into the kernel

```

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

Another strange thing is that with the previous kernel the card was working. I'll try to rebuild the old kernel and see if this works.

----------

## mose

Splurben,

you were right, it was a BIOS issue.

I restored the default settings and now everything is working!

Thank you

----------

## splurben

Glad I could help.

Some INTEL Audio BIOS entries allow various audio set-ups.

These are also troublesome even with INTEL's XP drivers in XP; i.e. the BIOS is changed which would require uninstalling the current driver and downloading a different one from INTEL. The BIOS references don't necessarily clearly match the options for drivers!? You can't uninstall the old driver because the BIOS doesn't reference the device. I like INTEL components, but not this aspect.

I had to call INTEL and get clarification in one case.

Cheers,

Kirk

----------

